# Grupo electrógeno CAT 3512 B



## JERCO (Oct 11, 2007)

Hola ,
        A todos les saludo muy cordialmente, a la vez el motivo primordial de esta visita al foro es que , si alguien de ustedes me pudiese  dar una manito, lo que necesito es que tengo un grupo CAT 3512 B, ES DE 50 HZ,  1500 RPM , traido de ESPAÑA , HAcia PERU, como aqui trabajamos a 60 HZ, logicamente tengo que aumentar la velocidad a 1800 RPM, PA llegar a los 60 HZ, el problemas es que este grupo arranca hasta 900 rpm, y no da para mas o sea creo se mantiene en velocidad minima, no cuenta con potenciometro ni tampoco con algun modulo de control de velocidad , como los woodward,  como este grupo es de gobernacion electronica, solo cuenta con un modulo electronico de control conocido como el  ECM, Y tambien con el panel de control EMCP II, no cuento con ningun diagrama del conexionado de ninguno de los  modulos , si alguien me pudiese ayudar le estaria muy agradecido intensamente  muchisimas de antemano.
                                                                 jerco.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 11, 2007)

Y ¿Que aparatejo tienes alimentado con 60Hz que no funcione con 50Hz?
Si funciona con 1500HZ ¿Como es que se queda en 900?

Saludos

PD y nosotros traemos CAT de EEUU, La de vueltas que da la vida


----------



## El nombre (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya entiendes que no eran Hz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2007)

El problema del grupo electrogeno es doble

1) Las RPM las regula el regulador centrifugo de la bomba inyectora NI SE TE OCURRA TOCARLO, esto lo ajusta un especialista y ! Bueno ¡, no cualquiera

2) El alternador si es de mucha potencia es delicado cambiarlo de ciclaje habra que analizar el circuito de regulacion de tension para ver como trabaja y si es posible.

Muchos circuitos reguladores de tension detectan cambios de frecuencia y actuan de maneras insolitas ante los cambios o directamente no exitan al alternador

Resumen
Trata de conseguir el circuito del regulador de tension
Consulta con el fabricante si el alternador admite las RPM que le piensas aplicar, existe el peligro de centrifugarlo.
Dato fundamental: Si el mismo equipo se vende para 50 o 60Hz


----------



## El nombre (Oct 12, 2007)

Lo has pintado como "Tabu".
Lo puedes manipular tan alegremente como un potencimetro. Tienes que saber donde lo tenías para devolverlo al sitio. Sabiendo contar pudes mover esas "palomillas " que lo mantienen fijado. Si es electrónico ajustar el potenciómetro.

Se supone "obviamente" que se sabe contar y tener un poco de idea. Principalmente en saber localizar la bomba inyectora. Cuando pasa por mecánicos españoles caqulquier cosa es posible.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 12, 2007)

Si unicamente es un problema de frecuencia, debes pensar que los unicos afectados son viejos reloges y los motores electricos que funcionaran ligeramente mas lentos.

Realmente tiene que ser un caso muy especial para que no funcione bien algun aparatejo.

Comentanos la carga que debe alimentar.

Piensa que todos cacharros electronicos actuales lo primero que hacen es pasar la corriente alterna a continua.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

El Nombre: Tabu no pero me da susto, he visto como un regulador de tension se vuelve loco cuando se cambia la frecuencia algunos Hz, espesificamente AEG, incluso me ha pasado que por el cambio de frecuencia se ha quemado el dichoso regulador.

Por eso mi sugerencia de averiguar si el mismo equipo se vende para 50/60 Hz, si es asi posiblemente con un retoque de ajustes funcione.

Respecto a la bomba, esta seguro tiene un regulador de velocidad con el que tal vez se pueda llegar a 1800 RPM, pero el centrifugo interno hay que ver si estabiliza estas RPM de forma correcta alli es donde interviene el tecnico bombista.

Si no busque mal el grupo electrogeno es de 1000KVA
http://www.pon-cat.com/133e565a-9771-439d-8543-0c40cb6132a5.fodoc

Insisto: mejor y mas segura opcion consultar fabricante


----------



## marojo (Feb 22, 2008)

fijate que yo trabajo con cummings pero debe ser parecido, del sensor de rpm va a un precontrolador de velocidad o comparador ingeniate para con integrados divisores y contadores te genere menos rpm a la salida(exactamente 0,8333333 veces menos) despues del sensor asi el grupo creera que esta girando a menos de 1500 y aumentara las rpm no toques la bomba inyectora, te lo aconsejo como que soy el mecanico de mantenimiento de una minera en Jujuy Argentina, es la mejor solucion. Suerte


----------



## cacmcpbs (Jun 3, 2009)

mandame la serie del generador y del motor te consigo los diagramas electricos, creo que desde el emcpII se puede configurar la frecuencia.


----------

